# Hymer B544 Seat Belts



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone tell me please. The above Hymer B544 as had the rear seats made in to two bench seats. So does the seat Belt Law still apply?
Thank You


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My 544 has a pullman seating arrangement the forward facing bench seat has 2 lap belts fitted. Also the current position is that everyone travelling must use a seat belt.


----------

